# 

## Arthee

Buduje D12, chce nad salonem nie ukladac stropu i pozostawic antresole. Przy ociepleniu domu tzn. poddasze Iso Mata (Isover) 15cm + 5cm Uni Maty (Isover), paroizolacja i k-g; izolacja fasady 15cm welna mineralna. Dom ogrzewany gazem + wspomaganie kominkiem. Moze odwrotnie :Smile:  Zdaje sobie sprawe ze ogrzanie wiekszej kubatury bedzie drozsze, pytanie tylko o ile. Czy ktos ma rozeznanie w tej kwestii. Czy utrata powierzchni poddasza i rachunki sa warte poczucia przestrzeni i wrazen estetycznych?

----------


## Luśka

Mam taki sam pomysł z przestrzenią i też byłabym ciekawa, jakie są koszty tej przyjemności. Pewno częściej zaglądają tu jednak ci, co dopiero budują, ale może są też bardziej doświadczeni. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Frankai

Jest na to pewien sposób - podłogówka. Ciepło będzie trzymało się bliżej podłogi, więc różnica nie będzie wielka. Zastanowiliście się nad innym aspektem - ile kosztuje wybudowanie czegoś takiego? Ja uważam, że antresola wygląda super, ale to stracona przestrzeń - choćby stryszek na graty, o ile nie jest to pełnoprawna kondygnacja. Ostrzegam - znam ludzi, co narzekają na antresolę, bo mają normalne ogrzewanie i chcąc mieć ciepło na dole, grzeją tak, że na antresoli się nie wysiedzi (ratunek j.w. - podłogówka).

----------


## PanRopuch

Mamy (dom kilkunastoletni, kupiony przez nas niedawno) antresolę sporych rozmiarów w salonie. Optycznie - działa na gości zniewalająco, jest naprawdę efektowna (drewniana, do tego mamy duzo boazerii). Nie pełni funkcji lamusa, lecz jakby osobnego pokoju (ma pewnie kilkanascie m kw.). No i jest to chyba najcieplejsze miejsce w naszym domu - ale dlatego, że pod nią jest kominek z wkładem.

----------


## bruner

WYPOWIEDZCIE SIE CZY WARTO MIEC W DOMU ANTRESOLE
wlasnie staję przed takim dylematem
i chcialbym poznac wasze opinie   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Ryszard1

Mala antresola, pasujaca do pomieszczenia, urozmaicajaca i fajnie wkomponowana to jest to. Antresola nie powinna zastepowac normalnego poziomu mieszkalnego, np pietra, powinna byc czyms szczegolnym, wlasnie ANTRESOLA ...

----------


## vardo

..

----------


## Wojtek62

Ryszard1,
rozumiem, że masz u siebie taką antresolę, wg jakiego projektu budowałeś?
do tej pory antresole jakie widziaem stanowiły element hollu dla poddasza, z którego spokojnie mozna było obserwować co się dzieje w salonie - a taki układ mi nie odpowiada

----------


## robert skitek

zwykle antresola stanowi wlasnie komunikację na górze otwartš na pokój dzienny - to najczęciej spotykane rozwišzanie. Można też - co oczywicie większoci nie będzie pasowało - zrobić tam jedno z pomieszczeń mieszkalnych - niezamknięte 4 scianami. W linku masz taka próbkę - jest to otwarta sypialnia nieco cofnięta, ale częć wychodzi na strefę pokoju dziennego :
http://rsplus.com.pl/projekty/strych/st01.jpg
pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojtek62

robert,
ciekawe rozwiązanie, 
czy możesz podac adres gdzie można zobaczyć to rozwiązanie z innych stron?

----------


## robert skitek

http://rsplus.com.pl/projekty/strych/strych.html
ale duzo więcej zdjęć tam nie ma

----------


## Wojtek62

robert,
dzięki za adres - gratuluję architektonicznego rozwiązania,
czy masz w swoim dorobku jakies iekawe projekty domów jednorodzinnych?

----------


## robert skitek

dziękuję, znajdziesz kilka domów na stronie, a czy ciekawe? klientom, a przecież oni tam mieszkają odpowiadają... robię tylko projekty indywidualne, ze względu na to, że każda działka czymś się różni a i potrzeby są bardzo zróżnicowane... pozdrawiam
http://rsplus.com.pl/

----------


## Wojtek62

robert
odważne są Twoje projekty i wcale niełatwe w realizacji, ale natym polega urok niekonwencjonalnych rozwiązań

----------


## robert skitek

no nie jest to typówka, zgadza się - ale trudne znów w realizacji nie są - projekt wiele przewiduje i rozwiązuje - nie mam klientow, ktorzy nie maja co robić z pieniędzmi - zwykle projekt zmienia się ze skromnego do dość rozbudowanego juz w trakcie pracy z klientem  :smile:

----------


## Wojtek62

wiem coś na ten temat, nasz dom ten się rozrósł w trakcie współpracy z architektem

----------


## Fidelis

Witam,

nad salonem swojego domu przewiduję tzw. "pustkę" (czyli antresolę powyżej salonu).
Moje pytanie wiąże się z komfortem takiego rozwiązania;
Czy na antresoli latem nie jest za ciepło a zimą zbyt zimno?
Jak sobie poradziliście z ogrzewaniem salonu a jak z ogrzaniem antresoli?
Czy jest coś, na co powinienem zwrócić szczególną uwagę?

----------


## DeeF

Z doświadczenia: Mieszkam w domu z antresolą i buduję właśnie drugi dom. Mimo, ze w projekcie była antrsola zrezygnowalismu z niej. Po prostu ze względu na przeciągi. To jest "komin" w domu. Ja osobiście nie polecam.

----------


## Fidelis

Rozumiem Twoje obawy. Ale czy nie przesadzasz z tym "kominem" i przeciągami....
Sama antresola, konstrukcyjnie, ma się chyba nijak do przeciągów.

----------


## 2004

Ja też chcę mieć w domu antresolę, połączy mi optycznie parter z piętrem, doda wizualnie metrów kwadratowych. Będzie miejsce na wyyyyyyssoooką choinkę  :smile:  na dwie kondygnacje i na okazałe kwiaty doniczkowe. Może Robert Skitek powie coś o wadach i zaletach antresoli ? :smile:

----------


## robert skitek

hmm, znów wywolany  :smile: 
chyba wiecej mogliby powiedziec moi klienci, ale oni  forumowiczami nie są.
plusy:
- ciekawie wizualnie i przestrzennie, spaja całą przestrzen wewnatrz domu
minusy:
- dodatkowa kubatura do ogrzania

----------


## Fidelis

OK, a jakie zaproponowałeś ogrzewanie w salonie, nad którym nie ma sufitu?

----------


## robert skitek

robilem anresole w dwoch projektach:
- jeden to dosc duzy dom, gdzie w parterze jest ogrzewanie podlogowe, na gorze przy korytarzu wychodzacym na antresole byl grzejnik scienny.
projekt liczony przez branzyste
- druga to adaptacja strychu pod skosami - tam klient dal jedynie grzejniki scienne pod oknami, w tym wypadku antresolka tylko lekko nachodzi na pokoj dzienny, nie slyszalem o zadnych problemach typu za zimno czy cieplo

----------


## Fidelis

Jasne. Dzięki za info!

----------


## robert skitek

nie ma za co. antresolka fajna rzecz   :big grin:

----------


## Fidelis

Fajna, fajna. I warta chyba "zachodu".
Widziałem kilka i zawsze robiły na mnie DOBRE wrażenie. Ale to było z 10 lat temu i nie przyszło mi wtedy do głowy, aby właścicieli domów pytać o komfort mieszkania z salonem "bez dachu".

Osobiście jestem gotów poświęcić strop, aby "spiąć przestrzeń wewnatrz domu " i... "mieć czym oddychać". Zobaczymy, jak to wyjdzie.    :Wink2:

----------


## robert skitek

jesli ktos lubi otwartą przestrzen w domu i przenikające sie wzajemnie przestrzenie dolu i gory to jest to swietne rozwiazanie.
Ale to troche wyzsza "szkola jazdy"  :smile: 
W projektach typowych antresole nie pojawiaja sie z oczywistych wzgledow:
w zalozeniu maja to byc domy tanie przystosowane do najbardziej typowych gustow, wiec i rozwiazania najbardziej tradycyjne

----------


## Fidelis

Co rozumiesz dokładnie pod pojęciem wyższej "szkoły jazdy"?.

Wydawało mi się, że jak pozbędę się stropu, to będzie (może nie tak prościej technicznie, ale) nawet taniej...

----------


## robert skitek

mialem na mysli tylko i wylacznie efekty przestrzenne we wnetrzach   :big grin:

----------


## Fidelis

Jasne...   :Wink2:  

A drugie zdanie mojej wypowiedzi?

----------


## robert skitek

na pewno wieksza kubatura do ogrzania, z pokoi ktore chcesz miec i tak nie zrezygnujesz, wiec.. drozej  :sad:

----------


## Fidelis

Rozumiem. Czy konieczne jest jakieś specyficzne wzmocnienie wieńca na odcinku, gdzie nie ma stropu? Czy wieniec przejmie obciążenia jakie wnosi więźba (+ blachodachówka)?

----------


## robert skitek

wszystko zalezy od konkretnego przypadku - ukladu wiezby, rozpietosci itd, ale w wiekszosci przypadkow pod wzgledem obciazenia sam wieniec sobie poradzi - stropy zwykle tylko usztywniają budynek, nie niosą obciazen dachu (choc czasem sie zdarza)

----------


## muzykant

Odświeżam wątek i mam jednocześnie pytanie do Roberta Skitka:

upatrzyłem sobie projekt d08 przestronny http://www.projekty.murator.pl/preze...?IdProjektu=23
i chodzi mi po głowie podwyższenie salonu + antresola.

Wyobrażam sobie, że antresola mogła by być nad holem [2] (od drzwi do korytarza [8] do drzwi na taras [16] - dot. wersji podstawowej d08.
Dodam, że nie jestem konstruktorem, więc moje wyobrażenia nie znajdują poparcia w teorii.
Obawiam się też, że przy pozostawieniu kąta nachylenia dachu 25 stopni na antresoli nie będzie za wysoko, nie mam pojęcia gdzie można wcisnąć schody.
Mam całe mnóstwo innych pytań z tym związanych:
- czy trzeba będzie zastosować więźbę "tradycyjną" zamiast wiązarów i zmienić strop (ściany,fundamenty)?
- czy salon nie jest zbyt mały (proporcje)?
- jak będzie wyglądał taki "połamany dach" nad otwartą częścią salonu?
- jak koszt takiego rozwiązania ma się do kosztów budowy zwykłego d08?

Oczywiście nie oczekuję od Ciebie "gotowca" - ale liczę na cenne uwagi.
Co o tym myślisz?

----------


## robert skitek

ciezko tu bedzie z antresolą - niestety nie ma załączonego rysunku więźby ani tez zadnego przekroju. obawiam się ,że będzie za nisko.
Antresola o szerokosci 120cm to tez kiepski pomysł - nic się tam nie zmiesci.
Z zamianą wiązarów musisz sie liczyc - nie widze innego rozwiązania - problemem tez moze byc oparcie tej antresoli. zeby poprowadzic schody trzeba przearanzowac pokoj dzienny - moze jadalnie zmniejszyc. słowem chyba to nie jest najlepszy pomysł w tym przypadku. Ale zaznaczam ze to tylko moje uwagi po szybkim spojrzeniu - trzebaby zobaczyc dokladne rysunki
salon zawsze mozesz przearanzowac - raczej nie jest za mały

----------


## GAZOBETON

Witam,

chciałbym zwrócić uwagę na akustykę w domu z antresolą. Dzwięki z salonu rozchodzą się po całej chałupie, przynajmniej u mnie...


Pozdrawiam
Gazobeton

----------


## Kingaa

Od niedawna mieszkamy w domku z antresolą  :big grin:  hol na poddaszu jest otwarty na część wypoczynkową salonu 
Moje spostrzeżenia:
-wizualnie - rewelacja  :Lol: 
-faktycznie wszystko słychać w całym domu, ale zawsze można na poddaszu zamknąć drzwi do pokoju, a zaletą jest, że można się porozumieć będąc w odległych miejscach domu (salon jest połączony z jadalnią i kuchnią) - wrażenie przestrzeni, ale takiej wspólnej, rodzinnej  :smile: 
- strasznie ucieka do góry ciepło, widziałam kiedyś rozwiązanie tego problemu przy pomocy wiatraka spychającego powietrze w dół - niestety u nas jest nad antresolą skos, więc nie da rady...
- salon pod pustką jest rewelacyjnym miejscem do słuchania muzyki - akustyka jest super  :Lol: 

Generalnie, ze względu na efekty wizualne i muzyczne nie zmienilibyśmy absolutnie tego rozwiązania, natomiast może zastanowilibyśmy się nad zmianą usytuowania kominka, który obecnie jest poniżej pustki...

----------


## muzykant

Robert - dzięki za szybką odpowiedź
niestety tylko "podrażniłeś" mój apetyt

fidelis, 2004, GAZOBETON, Kingaa
napiszcie coś więcej o waszych antresolach,
jeśli możecie to zapodajcie linki do Waszych projektów,
może pokusicie się o fotki

może ktoś zapoda jakieś kinki do projektów z antresolą
oglądałem kilka na stronie http://www.linearte.pl/ ale jakoś mi nie podchodzą, murator też ma  d39 z antresolą  http://www.projekty.murator.pl/preze...?IdProjektu=83 (może jeszcze jakiś?)

jest jeszcze opcja z projektem indywidualnym...

i jeszcze jedno
nie chciał bym aby ten wątek zapełniał się wypowiedziami w stylu "po co ci antresola" "czy wiesz ile kosztuje ogrzanie takiej kubatury" itp  :Wink2:  

oczywiście wszystkie konkrety mile widziane
zapraszam do dzielenia się wiedzą i doświadczeniami

pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących  :Lol:

----------


## Kingaa

*Muzykant* - jeśli chodzi o fotki, to zobacz na mojej stronce - link w stopce, w dziele "już mieszkamy", więcej chwilowo nie mam, niestety...
Powierzchnia "dziury" w stropie u nas jest nieduża - 10m^2, mniej więcej w kwadracie - po jednej stronie skos dachu, naprzeciw barierka (którą widać na zdjęciu) a po bokach ściany do samej góry. Baliśmy się trochę, że będzie "kominowate" wrażenie, ale jest naprawdę super  :smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o projekt, to nie jest to ani typowy, ani indywidualny  :wink:  był robiony przez firmę deweloperską na potrzeby osiedla... jeśli chcesz, to mogę Ci mailem przesłać rzuty, może Cię coś zainspiruje?
A jak będziesz w okolicach Gdańska to zapraszam na oglądanie "na żywo"

----------


## patunia

Wizualnie rzeczywiście antrosola to ciekawe rozwiązanie, zwłaszcza, jeśli salon jest przestrony. Ale wydaje mi się, że dość niepraktyczne: uciekające w próżnię ciepło, akustyczność i w pewnym sensie brak intymności w salonie...
My się nie zdecydowaliśmy

----------


## muzykant

*Kingaa*
dzięki za zaproszenie
10m^2 - sam nie wiem co myśleć, wydaje się nie za dużo ale skoro piszesz, że nie jest kominowate

oczywiście proszę o rzuty - mail w stopce

*do wszystkich:*
podrzucajcie linki jeśli coś macie
- do projektów
- inne jak w temacie

----------


## Piotrusiek

Też rozważam projekt, w którym jest antresola i mam podobne obawy jesli chodzi o ogrzewanie, za to podoba  się przestrzeń nad głową i spójność z podaszem i taki fajny kącik na górze  :Wink2:  .
Oto link do projektu, z tym że rozważam wersję z podwójnym garażem.


http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=3...d7570a&lang=pl

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Kingaa

*Muzykant* dostałeś maila?

----------


## kaltam

Mieszkam od roku w nowym domu z antresolą (proj. WIERA - pracownia Dom na horyzonciez Wrocławia - www.domnahoryzoncie.pl) i poniżej na gorąco kilka uwag.
- w salonie (37 m2) jest pod schodami umieszczony kominek kaflowy (wkład Jotul - Panorama) i założyłem że nie muszę rozprowadzać rurami ciepłego powietrza z kominka bo samo konwekcyjnie uniesie się w górę i ogrzeje pomieszczenia na poddaszu i salon - i to jest fakt !!! na poddaszu wręcz przeciwnie trzeba zamykać drzwi by nie było za ciepło.
- akustyka !!!!! - super
- w upalne lato nie ma duchoty w pomieszczeniu ze wzglęgu na dużą kubaturę jednego pomieszczenia
Ogólnie POLECAM.

----------


## Luśka

> ....może ktoś zapoda jakieś linki do projektów z antresolą oglądałem kilka na stronie http://www.linearte.pl/ ale jakoś mi nie podchodzą


Mój domek ma antresolę (Trawertyn z tej pracowni) i z całego układu jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Naprawdę daje efekt większej przestrzeni, niż jest faktycznie. Słuchanie muzyki na full to wielka przyjemność, ale..... ściszonego telewizora nie da się posłuchać, bo głos się niestety rozmywa i na górze słychać o wiele głośniej niż na dole. Szczerze mówiąc, nie bardzo sobie potrafimy z tą akustyką poradzić.   :sad:

----------


## KaiM

> Mój domek ma antresolę (Trawertyn z tej pracowni) i z całego układu jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Naprawdę daje efekt większej przestrzeni, niż jest faktycznie.


Moje gratulacje obejrzalem Wasz projekt na stronie Linearte - bardzo ciekawe rozwiazania, strasznie mi sie podoba. No cóż ja z oczywistych względów wybrałem coś prostszego.

Pozdrawiam KaiM

----------


## muzykant

> *Muzykant* dostałeś maila?


dostałem, dzięki  :big tongue:  

*KaiM*
budujesz z antresolą??

*Luśka*
Trawertyn też mi się podoba...
...ale jak by tu napisać, jak dla mnie trochę...
za duży

co masz na myśli pisząc, że ściszonego telewizora nie da się posłuchać, bo głos się rozmywa?
jak będę chciał normalnie cos posłuchać to muszę iść na górę  :ohmy:  
jak jest u innych? możecie coś napisać

----------


## KaiM

> *KaiM*
> budujesz z antresolą??


nie bylo jej ale zrezygnowalismy z duzej sypialni nad salonem zeby ja miec no i automatycznie zrobila sie antresola ze schodami - na razie widze to tylko w wizualizacji bo sciany staną dopiero w maju

ale czytam te Wasze glosy i wydaje mi sie ze plusy przeważają nad minusami

----------


## rafgam

_nie chciał bym aby ten wątek zapełniał się wypowiedziami w stylu "po co ci antresola" "czy wiesz ile kosztuje ogrzanie takiej kubatury" itp  

oczywiście wszystkie konkrety mile widziane
zapraszam do dzielenia się wiedzą i doświadczeniami

pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących [/quote]
_
Witam,  mieszkam od roku - mam salon którego strop jest skośny (dół połaci dachowej)  i otwarty na antresolę na poddaszu użytkowym. Oto moje spostrzeżenia:
1)  wygląd i związane z tym poczucie przestrzeni - dla mnie całkowicie rekompensuje ew. problemy
2)  ogrzewanie - w   moim układzie sprawdza się rewelacyjnie podłogowe z wentylacją mechaniczną z rekuperatorem - idealny rozkład temperatur tj. pełen komfort na dole, bez nadmiernej konwekcji i przeciągów co nie generuje jakichś wielkich kosztów z powodu "uciekania " ciepła
3) wielka zaleta - nawet przy większej ilości palących gości (sami nie palimy) nie czuje się "smogu"  :smile:   w salonie - nawet jeśli nie właczę od razu wentylacji na 3 bieg
4) uważam, że ze względu na akustykę i utrzymanie intymności konieczne jest w domu z antresolą wydzielenie w innym miejscu (skrzydle)
części "prywatnej" z sypialniami itp. - raczej nie moga one wychodzić bezpośrednio na nią.
Pozdrawiam
rafgam

----------


## em_p

u mnie antresola jest dodatkowym poziomem do zabawy w pokoju dziecka...Za zdjęciu jeszcze z bałaganem "wykończeniowym"

----------


## katy22

> Mieszkam od roku w nowym domu z antresolą (proj. WIERA - pracownia Dom na horyzonciez Wrocławia - www.domnahoryzoncie.pl) i poniżej na gorąco kilka uwag.
> Ogólnie POLECAM.


czy byłby Pan tak miły i udostępnił mi kilka zdjęć tego domku?
Niedługo zaczniemy budowę Wiery.

----------


## agula1978

Podobają mi się bardzo antresole w domu-czy jest ktoś kto ma antresole w domu bo chciałam się dowiedzieć jaki macie projekt i jak to w rzeczywistości się sprawdza, ogrzewa itp.??
A może ma ktoś domek z antesolą z Horyzontu?? bo oni chyba mają takich domów najwięcej??

----------


## jacektr

Jestem w fazie projektu i bede mial dom z antresola, ale robie projekt indywidualny. Po niedzieli bede mial wizualizacje wiec moge ja podeslac. Poczatkowo nie myslalem o antresoli, ale zaproponowal ja archiekt aby zwiekszyc powierzchnie parteru, pomysl baaardzo mi sie spodobal  :Lol:  .

----------


## kulczasy

Witamy

Zainteresował nas projekt Jaspis:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...78&IdKolekcji=

Jest nie duży przez co wydaje się być nie drogi, i pasuje na naszą wąską działkę.

Czy ktoś z was budował ten domek? Co sądzicie o projekcie, jakie zmiany dokonaliście? 

Prosimy o jakiekolwiek informacje ponieważ nie znaleźliśmy na forum prawie żadnych informacji o tym projekcie - być może jest źle zaprojektowany lub sprawia problemy w budowie. 

Pozdrawiamy
Aga i Łukasz

----------


## SZEFLERA

jesteśmy w trakcie budowy domu  z salonem z pustką. Ciekawe jak się bedzie mieszkać.

----------


## ProStaś

A jaki ? Jeśli można zagadnąć   :Wink2:

----------


## SZEFLERA

http://www.archdesign.pl/projekty/do...155,r513690995

Na tej stronie jest sporo domów z pustką. Jestem na etapie wykańczania, ale już widać jak to wygląda. Jutro mogę zrobić parę fotek pustki

----------


## ProStaś

Wdzięczni będziemy, wielce. 
Tą jadalnie robisz w tym wykuszu ?

----------


## Jola z Melisy

My także budujemy dom z antresolą. Na pewno nie jest to najbardziej ekonomiczne i praktyczne rozwiązanie, ale ta przestrzeń...bezcenna. Nasze poprzednie mieszkanie też miało antresolę i teraz nie wyobrażamy sobie "niskiego salonu".  Skutecznie można ogrzać takie pomieszczenie podłogówką, choć w poprzednim mieszkaniu mieliśmy tradycyjne kaloryfery i tez było ok. Budujemy  dom w melisie archonu.

----------


## SZEFLERA

tak, jadalnia jest w tym okrągłym połączona z kuchnią i salonem, cały parter podłogówka. Jutro wkleję  zdjęcia, nie jest to wykończone, ale posadzki i ocieplenie dachu już są. Też się zastanawialiśmy czy ma być z pustką czy bez. Wybraliśmy z pustką bo i pokoi jest sporo, a antresola daje fajny efekt.

----------


## monisiaF

Dokładnie dzisiaj analizowaliśmy z mężem projekt naszego domu Lawenda z pracowni www.archeton.pl Przewidziano w nim salon z antresolą. Na wybór projektu nie mielismy wpływu, wraz z działką dostaliśmy go w prezenice od rodziców. Cieszę się, że trafiłam na ten wątek, bo szczerze mówiąc mieliśmy obawy związane z tym projektem, a szczególnie wielką kubaturą salonu(36 qm )do ogrzania. Wasze wpisy mnie jednak przekonały. Bardzo chciałabym mieć dużą przestrzeń w domu(obecnie 3 pokoje na 47 m. Możecie sobie wyobrazić moją tesknotę za przestrzenią. )

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Myślę, że antresola świetnie się sprawdzi w domku parterowym. Właśnie nasza adaptacja strychu miała podobną jak w twoim projekcie. Wszystkie sypialnie na dole i duży otwarty salon. Nie zauważyłam żeby były jakieś wielkie straty ciepła z tego powodu.

----------


## ProStaś

No właśnie..
Ja mam w projekcie salon ( dom tylko parter ) o wysokości 4,25 ze skosami. 
Ogrzewania się obawiam, ale w chwili obecnej jestem przekonany do PC i podłogówki. 
Obniżać salon, czy nie ?
Dodam tylko, że mam podobną sytuację jak monisiaF

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Anulek81

Stary post ale może jeszcze sie ktoś odezwie. z chęcią byym zobaczyła te wizualizacje.Proszę o przesłanie na adres [email protected]

----------


## Nefer

Anulek - przejrzyj dzienniki, bo raczej nikomu sie nie będzie chciało robić Ci dobrze..

----------


## Anulek81

Pewnie tak...  :sad:

----------


## adoosienka

Witajcie. Dopiero zarejestrowalam się na forum bo potrzebuje rady doświadczonych osób. W czwartek idziemy do architekta i decydujemy jak ostatecznie będzie wyglądał nasz domek. 
Wzorujemy się na domu o nazwie ekonomiczny4, chcemy go poszerzyć i dopasować do naszej działki o wymiarach 20x48 (żeby kuchnia była większa przede wszystkim!) i zastanawiamy się nad zrobieniem jeszcze niewielkiej antresoli (jako gabinet i pokój gościnny) jak w projekcie ekonomiczny 2B. Mąż nie jest przekonany do wysokiego salonu i tej antresoli właśnie... Czy ma rację? Wydaje mi się że ogrzewanie podłogowe i nie powinno być chyba problemu z ogrzaniem? Proszę o Wasze rady bo już sama nie wiem...

----------


## Elfir

To jedynie kwestia estetyki, mniejszej pow. na poddaszu i zwiększonej kubatury.

----------


## adoosienka

> To jedynie kwestia estetyki, mniejszej pow. na poddaszu i zwiększonej kubatury.


No tak,ale czy warto? Czy taki dom jest praktyczny? Całe życie mieszkamy w bloku na 4 piętrze więc nie mamy porównania  :wink:  zakochana jestem w wysokim salonie i podoba mi się antresola. Ale niekoniecznie to co się podoba,jest także dobrym rozwiązaniem w użytkowaniu...

----------


## Elfir

Ale co rozumiesz pod słowem "praktyczny"?
Z ekonomicznego punktu niepraktyczny, bo zwiększa kubaturę i zmniejsza powierzchnię użytkową domu.
Z estetycznego - praktyczny, bo realizuje twoje marzenia wnętrzarskie, powiększa optycznie

Do rozwiązania jest jeszcze kwestia akustyki - aby telewizor oglądany w salonie nie przeszkadzał wypoczywającym na piętrze - ale to już zależy od konkretnych rozwiązań architektonicznych (czyli antresola antresoli nierówna).

----------


## adoosienka

> Ale co rozumiesz pod słowem "praktyczny"?
> Z ekonomicznego punktu niepraktyczny, bo zwiększa kubaturę i zmniejsza powierzchnię użytkową domu.
> Z estetycznego - praktyczny, bo realizuje twoje marzenia wnętrzarskie, powiększa optycznie
> 
> Do rozwiązania jest jeszcze kwestia akustyki - aby telewizor oglądany w salonie nie przeszkadzał wypoczywającym na piętrze - ale to już zależy od konkretnych rozwiązań architektonicznych (czyli antresola antresoli nierówna).


Na antresoli będzie ewentualnie kanapa rozkładana dla gości nocujących a przede wszystkim gabinet więc nic nie powinno przeszkadzać...  Antresola normalnie liczy się do powierzchni użytkowej prawda? Piwnica też? Chcemy zrobić chociaż niewielka piwnicę.

----------


## noc

Mieszkam w domu z antresolą 4 lata, wrażenie przestrzeni jest warte teoretycznej straty metrażu. Problemów z ogrzewaniem żadnych, podłogówka 100% odpowiednio policzona i w mam obecnie 23-23,5oC w salonie. 
Jedynie dźwięki z parteru mocniej przenikają na poddasze. Ale nam to nie przeszkadza, dzień spędzamy na parterze a nocą idziemy spać na poddasze.
Spodobały nam się domy jak ze starych westernów z wysokim pokojem dziennym.

----------


## adoosienka

> Mieszkam w domu z antresolą 4 lata, wrażenie przestrzeni jest warte teoretycznej straty metrażu. Problemów z ogrzewaniem żadnych, podłogówka 100% odpowiednio policzona i w mam obecnie 23-23,5oC w salonie. 
> Jedynie dźwięki z parteru mocniej przenikają na poddasze. Ale nam to nie przeszkadza, dzień spędzamy na parterze a nocą idziemy spać na poddasze.
> Spodobały nam się domy jak ze starych westernów z wysokim pokojem dziennym.


Otóż to  :smile:  a koszty ogrzewania wysokie? Jaki metraż domu jeśli mogę zapytać?

----------


## Elfir

Przecież koszty ogrzewania zależą od standardu energetycznego domu.

----------


## adoosienka

> Przecież koszty ogrzewania zależą od standardu energetycznego domu.


Przecież pisałam że jestem totalnym laikiem...

----------


## noc

> Otóż to  a koszty ogrzewania wysokie? Jaki metraż domu jeśli mogę zapytać?


Powierzchnia domu to 149m2 p.u. Koszty ogrzewania w mniejszym stopniu zależą od powierzchni domu, bardziej od izolacji, czyli strat ciepła (standard energetyczny, jak napisała Elfir). Zużycie energii zależy też od srogości zimy. Jakoś nie notuję dokładnie zużycia gazu, ale myślę że średnio to będzie około 1300-1400m3 na CO i CWU łącznie. Gotowanie indukcja.

----------


## aniakicia

Zależy co lubisz, trzeba było poszukać w śród znajomych, może ktoś ma antresolę i popytać jak się mieszka, funkcjonalność...
Mi się kiedyś podobało coś takiego, i nie powiem w wielu domach fajnie wygląda taka antresola, ale... no właśnie ale we własnym domu nie chciałbym tego mieć...
 teściowie mają, po paru latach wizyt u nich przekonałam się że nie daje to prywatności, u nich z dołu widać całe życie na górze, na dodatek schody w salonie, żeby wejść na górę trzeba wejść do salonu, 
znajomi też mają.... ładnie to wygląda ale dla mnie na przykład to nie jest funkcjonalne, ale co kto lubi... Twój dom, robisz jak chcesz  :wink:

----------


## adoosienka

> Zależy co lubisz, trzeba było poszukać w śród znajomych, może ktoś ma antresolę i popytać jak się mieszka, funkcjonalność...
> Mi się kiedyś podobało coś takiego, i nie powiem w wielu domach fajnie wygląda taka antresola, ale... no właśnie ale we własnym domu nie chciałbym tego mieć...
>  teściowie mają, po paru latach wizyt u nich przekonałam się że nie daje to prywatności, u nich z dołu widać całe życie na górze, na dodatek schody w salonie, żeby wejść na górę trzeba wejść do salonu, 
> znajomi też mają.... ładnie to wygląda ale dla mnie na przykład to nie jest funkcjonalne, ale co kto lubi... Twój dom, robisz jak chcesz


W naszych projektach (ekonomiczn4 lub rodzinny 2) nie ma pokoi standardowych  na piętrze więc nikomu nie powinno przeszkadzać wchodzenie na górę bo będzie tam tzw. Pokój rozrywkowo zabawowy  :wink:  zobaczymy. A powie ktoś jak jest z piwnica? Liczy się do powierzchni użytkowej?

----------


## Elfir

a jakie to ma znaczenie czy się liczy? Budujecie z programu rządowego?

----------


## kaszpir007

Ja buduję dom według projektu "Ekonomiczny 2".

Dom będzie miał wysoki sufit w salonie i kuchni.

Wysoki sufit , bez widocznych elementów konstrukcji dachowej z dodatkowymi oknami w dachu ...

MI osobiscie bardzo podobają się takie wysokie salony . Dają poczucie przestrzeni i wyglądają dzieki właśnie wysokiemu sufitowi na większe ...

----------


## adoosienka

> a jakie to ma znaczenie czy się liczy? Budujecie z programu rządowego?


Z kredytu  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Myślisz, że jak nie policzysz piwnicy to ona się wybuduje za darmo?  :big grin: 

tu masz temat o antresolach. Więcej tematów znajdziesz wyszukiwarką.

----------


## dryblasy

Mam taki salon z antresolą od podłogi do sufitu 6,2m. (projekt AGROBISP BM51 z poddaszem użytkowym którego w projekcie nie było) http://www.projekty24.com.pl/projekt...,rid,3860.html 
Wygląda super, ale z  ekonomia  ogrzewania nie wiele ma wspólnego.
Celowo daliśmy małe grzejniki i głównym źródłem ciepła jest kominek. Jak bym budował dziś dał bym podłogówkę.
Olbrzymia zaleta  Możesz wstawić praktycznie każą  choinke na święta u nas jest zawsze taka  4-5 m wyskości  :smile:

----------


## noc

> Mam taki salon z antresolą od podłogi do sufitu 6,2m. (projekt AGROBISP BM51 z poddaszem użytkowym którego w projekcie nie było) http://www.projekty24.com.pl/projekt...,rid,3860.html 
> Wygląda super, ale z  ekonomia  ogrzewania nie wiele ma wspólnego.
> Celowo daliśmy małe grzejniki i głównym źródłem ciepła jest kominek. Jak bym budował dziś dał bym podłogówkę.
> Olbrzymia zaleta  Możesz wstawić praktycznie każą  choinke na święta u nas jest zawsze taka  4-5 m wyskości


Czy antresola czy nie, to nie ma nic do rzeczy ekonomia ogrzewania. Ekonomia zależy przede wszystkim od strat ciepła przez budynek, czyli od izolacji. W salonie z antresolą (jak zresztą w całym domu) mam ogrzewanie podłogowe, bez grzejników. Mimo ogromnego okna na 2 kondygnacje utrzymujemy zadaną temperaturę 23-23,5oC bez żadnego kłopotu i bez jakichś wielkich rachunków. Ciepło równomiernie utrzymuje się od podłogi aż po strop, a nawet przy niżej chyba nieco cieplej. Kluczem było oddzielenie tarasu od salonu 10cm twardym styro i 10 cm styrodur pod oknem tarasowym. 
A z choinką prawda, zwracamy tylko uwagę by nie była niższa niż 3mtr, inaczej się gubi. No właśnie, jeszcze stoi, a miałem rozebrać w mijającym tygodniu. Jakoś mimowolnie odkłada się likwidację, skoro tak przyjemnie się prezentuje.

----------


## Elfir

http://muratordom.pl/wnetrza/pokoje-...e,68_1165.html

----------


## marcelix

Mieszkamy w domu z antresolą od kilku miesięcy. Rachunki za ogrzewanie mamy niskie. Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym nie pojawia się problem przegrzewania góry. Przy kominku faktycznie całe ciepłe powietrze zgromadzi się na górze. Polecam i zachęcam. Ostrzegam tylko ze zbyt dużą choinką a przynajmniej za małym stojakiem  :smile:  Nasza 5 metrowa się położyła po odwiązaniu linki przez syna. Minę miał ala Kevin sam w domu ze zdziwienia z reakcji na "tylko" rozwiązanie małego supełka. 
Problemem jest za to sprzątanie. np. odkurzanie pajęczyn na 6 metrach. Znajomi którzy chcą się budować też chcieli antresolę, ale po wizycie u nas i poruszeni kwestii sprzątania zainteresowali się jednak parterówkami  :smile:  Kilka zdjęć antresoli i wysokich pomieszczeń wrzuciłem w dzienniku.

----------

